# La Pavoni shower screen



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I've really not got on with it . Dispersion all over the place and old grinds coming through the next shot , can see them when warming a white cup.

I had a bong isolator installed and took that off, superb at temp control but I think the head wasn't level and the water want coming out straight .

Anyway with them both off I'm back to great shots ( also stopped using the leveller )

Simpler is best it seems.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> I've really not got on with it .


 Is this the one made by IMS? I never had problems with it. Are you sure you fitted it correctly? Seems strange.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Is this the one made by IMS? I never had problems with it. Are you sure you fitted it correctly? Seems strange.


Yeah I took it off twice

Kept getting old grinds sticking around into next shot, and the shower was inconsistent and off centre

But I've also installed a bong isolator, I think the head wasn't level as a result

Took them both off and back to scratch and things have improved immeasurably

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOrgozoid (Apr 24, 2020)

I switched over to IMS last month and got serious channeling afterwards. Couldn't figure it out for a bit but then noticed a lot of grounds collecting on the showerscreen and fixed it by downdosing from 14g to 13.5g as the puck was scraping the showerscreen and becoming disturbed. I'm fairly sure it's installed correctly as the porfafilter was turned to 9o'clock to push it in place. Has anyone else noticed a drop in basket capacity?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Ahhh I've got the title the wrong way round

The IMS is the one I've had problems with I've returned to La Pavoni standard screen and it's much much better

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

TheOrgozoid said:


> I switched over to IMS last month and got serious channeling afterwards. Couldn't figure it out for a bit but then noticed a lot of grounds collecting on the showerscreen and fixed it by downdosing from 14g to 13.5g as the puck was scraping the showerscreen and becoming disturbed. I'm fairly sure it's installed correctly as the porfafilter was turned to 9o'clock to push it in place. Has anyone else noticed a drop in basket capacity?


I had the grounds issue with IMS that's why I've removed it, I think it's a design flaw and they collect around the edge

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I actually had similar problems with the IMS screen and basket. 
Channelling, and when I cleaned the screen it had grounds up inside this.

It almost went away when I switched from using the Mignon to the JX pro and disappears completely when I use the larger flat burr.

I put it down to the fines produced by the mignon, they just aren't compatible with the IMS stuff IMO, which I think requires a more uniform grind with less fines.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> I actually had similar problems with the IMS screen and basket.
> Channelling, and when I cleaned the screen it had grounds up inside this.
> 
> It almost went away when I switched from using the Mignon to the JX pro and disappears completely when I use the larger flat burr.
> ...


Interesting thanks

I'm using a Specialist

The residual fines issue went away when I took the IMS screen off and went back to stock

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Dave double bean said:


> Interesting thanks
> 
> I'm using a Specialist
> 
> ...


 Yeh the mignon is interesting, it's not a bad grinder, but I felt it produced a large array of particles due to its design. 
Small flat burrs, often poorly aligned and an exit chute that clogs easily leading to backing up. Couple that with boulders from single dosing and separation of the burrs and it's wide particle range becomes obvious.

This then requires grinding finer which produces MORE fines. 
This didn't seem to work well with the ims as those fines fit through the holes in the shower screen and clog the holes in the basket.

When I switched to the JX and flat I could grind coarser, less fines and much better working with the IMS


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Yeh the mignon is interesting, it's not a bad grinder, but I felt it produced a large array of particles due to its design.
> Small flat burrs, often poorly aligned and an exit chute that clogs easily leading to backing up. Couple that with boulders from single dosing and separation of the burrs and it's wide particle range becomes obvious.
> This then requires grinding finer which produces MORE fines.
> This didn't seem to work well with the ims as those fines fit through the holes in the shower screen and clog the holes in the basket.
> When I switched to the JX and flat I could grind coarser, less fines and much better working with the IMS


The issue I have with the Specialiata is the anti clumping strip's themselves get blocked, I have to constantly clear them or the machine will clog with fresh beans

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Dave double bean said:


> The issue I have with the Specialiata is the anti clumping strip's themselves get blocked, I have to constantly clear them or the machine will clog with fresh beans
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


 Just remove them? 
They make very little difference and if you are doing WDT you don't need them.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Just remove them?
> They make very little difference and if you are doing WDT you don't need them.


Good idea , not sure how to do that but I'll take a look

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Remove the top section by unscrewing the screw behind the logo on the back. 
Then you should see the front section is held on by two screws at the top and one halfway down the machine front in the middle. 
Unscrew these and the front comes off. 
Then you will have a rubber cover on the chute, lift this up and you will see the anti-clumper held on by a small screw.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Remove the top section by unscrewing the screw behind the logo on the back.
> Then you should see the front section is held on by two screws at the top and one halfway down the machine front in the middle.
> Unscrew these and the front comes off.
> Then you will have a rubber cover on the chute, lift this up and you will see the anti-clumper held on by a small screw.


Thanks appreciate it

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Remove the top section by unscrewing the screw behind the logo on the back.
> Then you should see the front section is held on by two screws at the top and one halfway down the machine front in the middle.
> Unscrew these and the front comes off.
> Then you will have a rubber cover on the chute, lift this up and you will see the anti-clumper held on by a small screw.


Sorted

Removed a stack load of stale coffee and suddenly it's transformed without that gaurd

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Dave double bean said:


> Sorted
> 
> Removed a stack load of stale coffee and suddenly it's transformed without that gaurd
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


 Good stuff. 
You can see why it annoyed me that when I posted about that on another thread the guy was reluctant to do it. So easy and makes a huge difference!


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Good stuff.
> You can see why it annoyed me that when I posted about that on another thread the guy was reluctant to do it. So easy and makes a huge difference!


Yes, it clearly doesn't work as designed, I buy fresh beans every fortnight might be different for supermarket beans

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Let's put in perspective... for the price, you can't beat it. It's a great grinder. It's not perfect, but very expensive grinders are not perfect either. Just go back a few years in this forum and think about the Ceado E37s. A great grinder, for sure. But the anti static flap had quite a few issues. Sometimes it would get stuck grinders behind it, sometimes it would produce crazy static. People tried to make their own versions, aka the (A.R.S.E. mod), sometimes successfully, and even Ceado tried different variants. And the price of the grinder was at the time around £1k. That was my dream grinder back then.

When I had my Mignon/Classic back in the day, this wasn't a problem: I didn't know about retention, stale grinds, purging and all of that. Damn you Coffee Forums! 😂 😊👍


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I've googled a bit, clumping an issue for some and some taking the anti clumper off, some putting it on lol

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Good stuff.
> You can see why it annoyed me that when I posted about that on another thread the guy was reluctant to do it. So easy and makes a huge difference!


Just bought the blow up system for the Specialiata, a bit frivalous but should save me 5 or 6g a day

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Stripped down, old screen back on, bong isolator removed , new Cafelat piston seals , anti clumper device removed from Specialita and stopped using the leveller, just smidge of wdt

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/index.html

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------

